# Measuring Height - How to do it?



## Dopeyngrumpy

I've had dreadful trouble getting a definitive max hieght of my unit - the brochure says 2.85m, but elsewhere says 3m... anyone any good tricks for working this out?

Thanks

David


----------



## Raine

i would get a long bean stick, get on the roof, get missis to hold bean :wav: stick up, you find the highest point, mark the bean stick (you gotta use a long one silly!) then measure it, 

SIMPLE :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MOTORHOMER

RAINE said:


> i would get a long bean stick, get on the roof, get missis to hold bean :wav: stick up, you find the highest point, mark the bean stick (you gotta use a long one silly!) then measure it,
> 
> SIMPLE :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi You can get one of these digital gadgets that will do it. Sorry no cant remember what its called. QVC had them a few years ago. Will ask around for you.

Motorhomer.


----------



## 90473

I use a Leica laser device at work. Highly accurate, measures straight line, square area, cubed, etc., but a bit expensive for a one off, although invaluable if you have loads of measuring to do at home (even better when you can bring it home from work at no extra charge  )

Try a simple method, climb up on top if fitted with ladder or place free standing ladder against side, use a good, metal tape measure (retractable type used by tradesmen/diy), then depends really on how accurate you want to be.

Fairly good rough measurement, simply drop tape to ground level (holding onto one end of course :lol: ) or use a piece of light batten to guage highest point and use tape measure as before from end of batten.


----------



## Anonymous

RAINE said:


> i would get a long bean stick, get on the roof, get missis to hold bean :wav: stick up, you find the highest point, mark the bean stick (you gotta use a long one silly!) then measure it,
> 
> SIMPLE :lol: :lol: :lol:


Surely if you lay the motorhome on its side then you only have to measure the width which is much, much easier. 8)


----------



## 88797

Use a spirit level sticking out from the highest point (If your level is only a little one rest it on a suitable length of STRAIGHT plank). Measure from the underside of the plank to the ground (The ground being at th same level as your campervan). If you want to be super accurate make shure you have the correct payload and tyre pressure.

A


----------



## 88790

Also essential to have payload evenly distributed, otherwise one corner could be lower than another, the opposite would be higher. Possibly a good idea to empty Motorhome of all extras to get lightest weight and of course greatest height.

What about using a vernier on the end of a fixed rule to get really accurate. There would be a possible need to compensate for the ambient temperature in case of any expansion due to the coefficient of expansion of the materials used in its construction. If a part of the roof is highest, not an aerial for example do check that it is bonded and cannot rise in high ambient temperatures.

Good Luck!

:wink:


----------



## Anonymous

If I was to say something intelligent it would be a world breaking first but I can't see why you cannot get a ball of string with a weight at one end and a human at the other top end. Then mark the string, climb down and measure the string and the weight.

Did I say that.....YES.....Breadstick, breadstick

...or...and this comes from thinking on my feet in the forces....you can throw an anchor and chain off the roof and all you have to do is measure the chain and anchor and subtract the depth of the hole in your driveway. 8O


----------



## 88741

Probably your van's roof area is the same as the floor area, both sides are the same height, so.......get a big bit of string wrap all the way round, measure your floor width, take of the same measurement for your roof and divide the answer by 2. Voila figure left is height, plus of course the measurement from ground to the skirt.


----------



## 88797

You could use your GPS's altimeter :wink: 

OR

Buy a theodolite and measure the horizontal distance from the highest point and the angle to the highest point then use this formulae:

(L x tan(a)) + T = H

where L=Length from Theodolite to Centre of highest point of Van
a=Angle from Theodolite to Top of Van
T= Hight from Ground to Theodolite

But seriously children using a spirit level and metal tape is the best way. The spirit level will garantee a correct reference from your roof.

A


----------



## 90374

the brochure says 2.85m, but elsewhere says 3m... 

I would just go with the 3m unless you have fitted something extra on the roof.

After all its only 6 inches.  

Pete


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Pete, 

2.8 to 3m is only 6 inches but is the difference between the cheap Speedferry service being an option or not.... hence the question... 

To the rest of you .... :notworthy: These suggestions have been truly awesome, you have all demonstrated that this site is also motorhomemadness and I am proud to be a member... :notworthy: and I think I'll try them all out and compare results for you... 

1) Bean stick measure worked a charm, until I realised I didn't know how long my beanpole was  

2) Used various means to obtain laser measure, I should get off with a hefty fine for a first offence, apparently you need permission to borrow one of these from a building site... 8O 8O 

3) Extremely concerned about expansion so have arranged to use daughters turbo hairdryer to make sure maximum expansion, :lol: also using helium in the tyres for best effect 8O 8) 

4) Anyone know a good ground works builder - there are several holes in my drive 8O one of them has an anchor vertically in it... Pusser have you any idea how hard it is to get an anchor to stick vertically it took several goes :roll: I'd have tought that you could have warned me. But a truly heavy metal attempt :headbang:

5) Pusser I threw a couple of humans off of the roof while holding string but the length of the screams only allowed for a very approximate calculation as I could not get a wholly accurate measure of the speed of sound and the string broke when I tried to pull them back up to try again

6) Jabber - The sports arena, ran into a real problem in that they have some unreasonable rule about not allowing black soled shoes onto the flooring. I did try and point out that tyres are not really shoes but they just were not in a mood to be reasonable. I guess it could have been the widening and raising job I did on the doorway to get the m/h in there in the first place....

7) Thanks for pointing out the problem with laying on its' side Raine - I had the thing halfway over before I spotted that one :angel11:

8) Apasher - GPS altimeter seems to think the thing is 23m tall... guess that leaves all bridges out from now on :la:, I tried stacking my children and fastening with metal tape but they really did complain, I think you forgot to mention the gaffer tape to gag them first!  

9) HelenB tried the string thing but my arms aren't long enough to hold onto it and for some reason by the time I got this far all family, relatives and neighbours that were not in casualty had run off! any volunteers!

I'm off to talk to the police again now - they caught me trying to remove bricks from a railway bridge - I needed to get it a little lower you see.....

:notworthy:

David


----------



## Anonymous

At least you tried David - it is better to try and fail than not try at all - I have been giving this prob a lot of thought as you know and I have been toying with an altimeter method although I need to do further research on this matter. You will be the first to know if I get satisfactory test results. 8)


----------



## 90374

When I said "it is only 6 inches" I should have said allow the 6" to be your room for error. Sometimes on ferrys the load ramp angles, electrical traywork or pipework can lower the availible spot height. (bitter personal experience).

Please be careful

Pete


----------



## 88790

Hi David,

Great reply!

Just to be serious for a moment, the highest point on my MH is the pinnacle on the Status aerial, if it is on yours I am sure you know, but you can just unscrew it. 

Hope this helps,


John


----------



## Anonymous

I'm afraid my m\h height varies Rainey. This is because the world is round so quite obviously it will be higher at the ends rather than in the middle. However, as I have had this m\h now since the middle of May and still cannot use it because of the faults on it height is not something that has been of concern. So today we are deciding whether we need to take it back to the dealer to get things all right or wait a further month to get the van sorted by a local caravan dealer which is under guarantee. I think we made a mistake to start off with, buying from a dealer miles away.

Breadsticks was with reference to an advertisment for a mobile telephone company I think where this woman is demonstrating using breadsticks instead of mobile phones. (I don't know why either)


----------



## Raine

Ah ha! So you were wanting info on how to measure the height of your van as well, were you, so (thinks!!) you must have tried out the anchor throwing (so how come you didnt tell him about the dents and how to remove said anchors afterwards- not nice P!) Hm, horns of a dilemma, about your van,(very painful) I know when we were waiting for our scout to come in, all the shows were coming.........and going.............in the end we hired a benimar anthus (?) 6 berth- just the two of us, for York last year, (glad we didnt buy one) what an amazing sight, i think it was 4.000 vans or more, breathtakinggulp!! . Could you take it back as its under Guaratee, and ask for a loan mh? (with threats-  sorry i mean pretty please? ARgh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!know how you feel!  :x


----------



## 89022

after all the law breaking and environemental unhealthy suggestions do it the boys scouts way.
Take a stick in your hand, stand back from your MH about 10 meters.
hold the stick in your hand with a straight arm. Hold the stick upright en make it so that your hand is on the position of the pavement and the top of the stick is level with the highest point on the MH.
The rotate the stick with your hands 90 degrees and see where the top of the stick matches a brick or so on the pavement, then mesure the distance between the two points on the pavement. this gives you the distance and this is also the height. Do this a couple of times and take the average.
This is about the same method as putting your MH on the side :lol: :lol: 

Leo


----------



## Yorky

Forgive me for stating the obvios but don't forget to take your measurement from the very highest point, ie. top of TV aerial, top of sat dish or any other forgotten protrudance that you may have on the roof. If theres no aerials from the top of the vents there can be up to 3inch difference in those alone. Regards, Eddie.


----------



## 89411

aldi are selling ultrasonic distance measurers for 12.99

maybe this is the solution - and cheap too


----------



## 89555

*Height measuring*

Park in the sun (there is some somewhere) and measure the shadow


----------



## spykal

*Re: Height measuring*



jackkelly32 said:


> Park in the sun (there is some somewhere) and measure the shadow


I like lateral thinking.

The calculation would then go like this:
One way to use triangles to find the height of a motorhome makes use of 
similar triangles. Put a vertical post in the ground (or have someone 
hold it vertical), and measure its height and the length of its 
shadow. Measure the length of the motorhomes' shadow, before the sun 
has time to move. Now you have two triangles, with three known 
lengths:

H
|\
|.\
|..\
|...\
|....\
|.....\
|......\
|.......\................|\
|........\.............h|..\
|_____\..............|...\____
.....L.....................l

You know the height h and shadow length l of the post, and the shadow 
length L of the motorhome. The two triangles are similar. From 
these facts you can find the height of the motorhome

Mike


----------



## 89555

Hi Mike
I believe that I got this information from "Scouting for Boys" now obviously out of print


----------



## spykal

Hi Jack

I wrote my last bit with my tongue firmly in my cheek, but strangly after joking about it, I now have the exact same problem that the original Poster Drandall has, I need to know exactly how high my Motorhome is. This morning I went down to my normal garage MOT place, my motorhome will need an MOT soon, to see if he would do it. He said Yes but only if I can get it into the building and onto the rolling road. The entrance height is so close to the height of my motorhome I guess the only way will be to drive down there and give it a go. It will need someone up a ladder to watch it into the building. I suppose I could let the tyres down a bit and fill up the water tanks!

mike


----------



## Anonymous

I tried parking in the sun an my motorhome is 1 inch high with an error factor of plus\minus one eighth. Possibly midday is not the time to do it.


----------



## 89555

I am not sure what the formula was for measuring shadows in relation to buildings but BP (I am sure) had the answer in his little Guide Book sorry I am losing the thread


----------



## 89139

When using shadows to measure things dosen't it make a difference to to the time of year the shadow is cast given that winter sun is lower in the sky than summer sun and given the weather we have hed recently does any body know what season it is anyway :? :? :? 




Rolley :read2: 

(I think I'll have a lay down now)


----------



## 89139

drandall

Perhaps it works the same with the damp, you know if you time the length of time it takes the rain that bounces of your van roof to hit the ground, or something like that. 8O 


Rolley


----------



## 89555

Rolley
Now we are getting somewhere,probably getting wet! perhaps the best way is to climb on top and drop a weighted string down to the ground and then measure the string, buit how long is a piece of string LOL<


----------



## Bazbro

I'd heard that pole vaulters could probably jump over my 'van and give me some idea of height ("Personal Bests", and all that), so I said to this chap, walking past with a long stick "Are you a pole vaulter?"

He said in a heavy accent "Ja, I'm a Pole, but how you know my name is Walter?"

(I'm dreadfully, dreadfully sorry)

Barry


----------



## 89139

Hey 

Iv'e got an idea, why not throw a rope over the top of your van to the other side,then get Fred Dibdob, you now him of steeplejack fame to climb up one side of your van with a tape measure tied to is waist because he isn't frieghtenof heights. Then he could give you a good guestimate.(As near as dammit any way)

Rolley


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

We'll enjoy it in his stead Raine, so just how long is this beanpole and can we use it let Barry mark off on it the height of his van so that he can then take it to a shop to get the right length of pipe.... let me know if you can't stop the drop touching the side as I've come up with a solution to that one - rain drops are electrically charged so if we wrap wire around the pipe all the way down and pass a current in the right direction it'll keep the drop nice and central. Just need to get my physics books out to work out the current and voltage you need. If I can borrow a blast furnace I can melt down some of Pussers anchors to make the wire.

I've a new method - I'd like to develop it here...

SOUND! - we've not tried that - we all know that lightning flashes and then the right number of seconds later the Thunder is heard - telling you how many miles away it is. On the same principle if I can get something to FLASH and make a noise at the same time at ground level then the time it takes the sound to get to me on top of the m/h will let me calculate the height depending on the local speed of sound! - Sorted - Off to rig something! - anyone any ideas on what I can use?

David
No doctor the drugs don't work!


----------



## Raine

:? hm! well actually i quite like the idea of black leather stuff, or even a nurses outfit, YEAH! that sounds good, i'll use the INJECTION a couple of times to see how high i can squirt the water for you drandall, just you stand still a mo me lad..............................................oh and the bean pole is THIS............................................
.....................................
....................................BIG!
rolley, wellington boots? i think that is a no no, sorreeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Lightning yeah, sounds good, could we improvise by using two bare wires, i could probably find a nice little jenny for the lot of you, and some spare duck tape, (no not the quackers duck-sillybillies) just you all settle down, i have the men in white suits out looking for you, and it won't (sorry i fibbed) hurt at all. sigh!(that sounds realllllllllllllllllllllll gooooood!!!) oh, what pusser is missing>hehehhhehehehhe


----------



## 89555

I have a horse 16.2 hands has someone got one the same size we could stand one horse on top of the other (mines a mare) the rider on top could let us know how high we are


----------



## Raine

:lol: Did someone mention horses?
Horses ah horses, love em! I remember the days, galloping over fields, Horsley, Shere, Dorking, Hawley (with soldiers jumping out of the woods, in there camy stuff) ah heaven.................oops sorry i digress,NOPE sorry there are better things to do with those beautiful creatures than measure mh!!!!!Sorry! but that is just the way it is. I used to ride a cleveland bay mare, and she was just that!!!!! I also used to ride a cleveland bay gelding and he was a real beaut and a gent!!!....sorry off again... drandall drandall where are you you little ...........................................................wotsit!


----------



## Raine

:x DRANDALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOUR'E NOT STILL MEASURING YOUR MH ARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Anonymous

I was talking to a retired gentleman in France, a man of many years motorhominging experience and wisdom beyond his years and whilst showing him my folder with all the manuals in etc., happened to ask him how on earth I could work out the height of my m\home as it had been a source of puzzlement on MFH (at least to me an Rainey).

He thought for a minute, sifting through countless years of knowledge and then pulled one of the leaflets out of my folder and said, "Have a look where it says Height".

Sure enough, under the line Height was my height at 2.9mtrs.

I thought this was truly amazing - spooky even.


----------



## Bazbro

Ah, yes, Pusser. But how are you going to verify it? Eh? Eh?

Now, I've got one or two ideas, only some which involve rain and tubes . . .

Barry


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Exactly the issue - I've 2 books from the M/H - both with different heights - and the dealer gave me yet another figure  

Now where was that needle?

David


----------



## Raine

:blob6: right here.............................................


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Oh goodie --- not sure about the side effects though :rr: 


David


----------



## Raine

:argue: side effects, side effects, i'll give you side effects me boy! :reindeer:


----------



## Anonymous

I have had this wizard idea. Measure the width of your m\home. Throw a rope over the m\home so both ends are touching the floor. Subtract the width from the total measurement and then divide by two.

That has got to be worth another spanner.


----------



## Raine

8) Ah those were the days, an i never did find out how high drandals mh was, ah well, the post was worth it, just for the giggles!!!!! :toothy4: :wav: :love1:


----------



## 91929

I agree with chualugs

Stand the MH on level ground is advised

A length of wood and fix or hold it level using a spirit level (one of those thingys with the bubble in a small glass tube)

Then measure (in a vertical plane at right angles to the ground) from the underside of the wood to the ground

My book says 2.75m However allowing that this may not be correct, or the object that I am passing under may not have been measured correctly; I always say that the height is 3m

This gives just under 1ft margin for error

Also its difficult to hold the wood onto the ariel


----------



## Anonymous

*Automatic hight adjuster*

To use the automatic hight adjuster:-..... :idea:

Find a very low bridge that has a flat top and the hight marked on it not the curved kind, build up a good speed and pass under said bridge, this will automaticly adjust your max hight and from then on you will know your hight.

:twisted:

Doug...


----------



## Raine

8O Doeg60 don't tell him that again! He was taken away by men in white suits when he did it last time, he might not get out next time!


----------



## Raine

I was talking about this to hymmi, at peterborough, and i m glad it didn't get lost in the meltdown, in case anyone hasn't seen this before it is a lot of fun to read, well i think so, enjoy and laugh :wink:


----------



## 88831

*height*

this one eazy, all you do is find a bridge with the same height restriction tat you think your van is and drive throu, if you get to the other side, fine, its not that high, if however youhear a painfull scrapping it is probebly a bit to high. moral, always drive were there is higher bridges than your van. ha ha ha . dave


----------



## 92046

*Height*

Fantastic post.

The manual said 3.0 mts, just to check measured it and found 3.05 mts.

now as an :lol: "EXPERT" :lol: on this subject, would like to point out 50% of you are wrong, 8O 50% of you use string, you can not measure the height of a MH with string,  if you do, how do you then measure the height of the string :?: You can not then lay the string on the ground to measure, as you will have the length of the string :roll: and not the heigth :lol: :lol: :lol: and the question was the heigth of MH and not the length :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raine

yep i think, or maybe i don't, not sure, but you might have got it .................................................wrong, or was that right? :wink:


----------



## flyboy

6" might not mean much to you but it is a whole world to me!!!!


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Hi Everyone, 

I could not resist - forgive me Raine, I never ever found out how tall the m/h was so could not share, besides the very nice men who came along and took me for a long ride to a nice buiding with strangely cushioned walls would not let me on the internet for some odd reason, and they kept me all this time! ... So - the mystery continues , however the question is redundant as I've let the van go, I could not bear the suspense any longer. 

Good luck to the new owners... 

Now for the real fun part - I've got a new one! I've no book so what's the height of my new van??? and the kids have moved home so throwing them off to calculate the time to hit the ground is out. Speaking of which, isn't that typical - just as they grew to the point that if I stood one on the top of the other they just might have made a good measuring post - off one goes to university to spend all my hard earned. 

Anyone any new ideas? 

David


----------



## olley

Hi drive under a low bridge, if you don't hear a crunch drive under a lower one until you do. Then read of the height of the bridge, simple.

Olley


----------



## Pusser

This is a method I have been working on for some time. All you need is a trained dolphin.

Park motorhome on jetty and tell the dolphin to jump over it.

Then apply the following formula.


Calculating height of jump out of water? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You get an estimate from the dolphins water speed and the angle it makes with the water on leaving it. The vertical component of the dolphns velocity is v * sin (ϕ), where v is its speed and ϕ is the elevation of its trajectory (the angle between the trajectory and the horizontal water surface. So the dophins 'hang time' is obviously t = 2 * v * sin (ϕ) / g, and the horizontal distance travelled in the jump is clearly d = t * v * cos (ϕ) = 2 * v^2 * sin (ϕ) * cos (ϕ) / g. Vertical distance attained is a twidge trickier: it's the distance an object falls in half the hang time.

d = 0.5 * a * t^2

= 0.5 * g * (2 * v * sin (ϕ) / g)^2

= 2 * v^2 * sin^2 (ϕ) / g

Now, that's the height above the water surface that the centre of mass of the leaping dolphin reaches. Its highest point (an upreached arm, say) is higher, and its lowest part will be lower.

One thing to bear in mind is that if the jetty is higher than the water level then this height must be subtracted from the final figure. 8)

p.s. Sometimes dolphins may not wish to jump so have a sardine ready to dangle over highest point of roof.


----------



## artona

Hi Pusser

You have not taken into account that the size of the sardine will without doubt alter your equations.


stew


----------



## DABurleigh

Huh! That's an engineer for you.

Now a physicist would tell you you only get ballistic trajectories in a vacuum, so the technique is fundamentally error-prone.

Dave


----------



## artona

Hi

There are some very good suggestions forming here. 

I like Olleys but to maybe a slight variation might be two measuring rods and a piece of string. 

Put some booming reggee music on and get the motorhome to skimmy under it, lowering the string until it can get under no longer.


stew


----------



## Pusser

I am all for constructive criticism of course, but I think I am right in saying that the points raised are not from the experience of trying this method out but simply conjecter. Therefore, until you both try out this method I feel your negative comments are somewhat irrelvent and I shall only entertain issues from those members who have taken the trouble to test the procedure properly and in a controlled environment.

I might add that as dolphins chase there prey that unless a sardine for example is swimming backwards then it is swallowed tail first so it must be blatently obvious that providing the tail is sited atop the highest point then of course it will have no bearing on the accuracy of this simple but complex to those who have not got a masters degree, procedure.

Oh Ye of little faith springs to mind. 8O


----------



## artona

Hi

And Pusser brought together all those of little faith (or Ye of little faith springs to mind) and from that moment the great height debate developed into the greatest book of all time - The Bible according to MHF.


stew


----------



## richard863

*height*

Hi All

As Pusser said "Oh ye of little faith"

Its really quite simple. Assuming your aerial is the highest point on your rig, one balances on the tip throwing yourself off and starting your time watch, stop the watch when you hit the ground. Then just apply mathematics, you know "initial velocity/ terminal velocity * by 2* the time in seconds, answer in 
feet. Don't forget this has to be done at 60 Deg F. 
Kind regards


----------



## Pusser

*Re: height*



richard863 said:


> Hi All
> 
> As Pusser said "Oh ye of little faith"
> 
> Its really quite simple. Assuming your aerial is the highest point on your rig, one balances on the tip throwing yourself off and starting your time watch, stop the watch when you hit the ground. Then just apply mathematics, you know "initial velocity/ terminal velocity * by 2* the time in seconds, answer in
> feet. Don't forget this has to be done at 60 Deg F.
> Kind regards


Excellent 8) It really is amazing what members can do once they have set their minds to it. Brilliant 8) If you don't mind I would like to add a useful link that enhances your revolutionary method.

http://www.ehow.com/how_1212_remove-blood-fabric.html


----------



## richard863

*Re: height*

Hi Pusser

Although we are straying from the original question. 
I forgot some of our members may have blood in their system albeit mixed with the hard stuff. My thoughts were how and where to fix the bones as our name isn't B***r. :lol:


----------



## grumpyman

I found a very accurate method simply drive your Van at a Height Barrier.Once you have collided with it take the difference between the height of the barrier and your Van roof. (which should be a minus) Then take the van for repair and cry. :wink:


----------



## olley

Hi nobody amongs you has answered the question of how to get on speedferries. By using a variation of my bridge method its easy to do. Find a low bridge marked at 2.8metres or less and drive under it at 60mph, when you come out the other side you will be able to get on speedferries and save lots of dosh.  

I am tempted to try this with my RV but I believe 2.8metres is about the height of my head as I sit at the wheel, and I think I need this for some reason.

Olley


----------



## Pusser

olley said:


> Hi nobody amongs you has answered the question of how to get on speedferries. By using a variation of my bridge method its easy to do. Find a low bridge marked at 2.8metres or less and drive under it at 60mph, when you come out the other side you will be able to get on speedferries and save lots of dosh.
> 
> I am tempted to try this with my RV but I believe 2.8metres is about the height of my head as I sit at the wheel, and I think I need this for some reason.
> 
> Olley


The other advantage which I think you forgot to mention is "How much visibility will improve" and the reduced wear and tear on window wipers as they won't have so much glass to clean....if any.

I think some of us are wasted on here. We should be freelancing for NASA. 8)


----------



## gromett

OR you could use a 45Degree set square and use pythagorus theorum to calculate hyptonuse once you had lined it up. Had to find height of house as school project using this method lol.

Karl


----------



## Raine

*lol*

Just found this post again, made me laugh! It was such FUN, drandall we never did know what height yer van was, but it were lubbly tryin to find out! what a classic time we had, heheheheheheheheh


----------



## Raine

**



Anonymous said:


> I tried parking in the sun an my motorhome is 1 inch high with an error factor of plus\minus one eighth. Possibly midday is not the time to do it.


I :lol: have often wondered about the heights of the said motorhomes, and the laughs we had with the posts......pusser did ya get stuck in this litlun then, lol.it were a real good laugh :roll:


----------



## bulawayolass

Just do a BASE jump off the highest point. To make it a bit safer if you park it at the top of a cliff first then you will have time to get your parachute inflated before you land. Time how long the ride took and go ask a parachute centre to do the calculation for you.

Found a clip of a bean pole measure can see why it wont work.. there is no top or bottom!









Or drink as many bottles of wine as you can measure each bottle and then glue it on top of the one below it, hey ppresss hic! tooo hic!


----------



## Christine600

Mathematics often get to complicated for such a simple task, but everybody can divide by 10 right?

So drive to the nearest dealer, stack 10 motorhomes on top of eachother, measure the height of the tower and finally divide by 10. And there you are!

I bet a tower like that would be a real spectacle so perhaps invite the local journo over to take some photos for the paper and let him or her do the measuring.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Christine600 said:


> Mathematics often get to complicated for such a simple task, but everybody can divide by 10 right?
> 
> So drive to the nearest dealer, stack 10 motorhomes on top of eachother, measure the height of the tower and finally divide by 10. And there you are!
> 
> I bet a tower like that would be a real spectacle so perhaps invite the local journo over to take some photos for the paper and let him or her do the measuring.


Still the suggestions keep coming, very pleased to hear them as it'll help me work out if the van is shrinking or I am growing... One problem with the idea Christine is (a) the dealer long since went bust and (b) I get really odd looks when I ask any others if I can borrow 10 vans!

David
PS I'm reliably informed that the van fits under a 3.0m barrier as long as I take the pointy bit off of the ariel


----------



## GEMMY

You can get an app. for this.  

tony


----------



## Markt500

Ask the wife to get on the roof with the measuring stick. Explaining how much lighter and thinner she is than you will not only result in finding out how tall your van is, but will also get you brownie points and maybe a bit of hows your father....maybe. 

If not, try someone elses wife... :lol:


----------

